# Astatotilapia aeneocolor stocking



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Would a 36"x12"x19" work for a species tank of Astatotilapia aeneocolor? If so how many males and females would work best? I'm thinking one male and maybe 6 females? Or would more males work better? Would I be able to add another vic species to this that would not be a cross breeding risk or would that be pushing it? If another species could work any suggestions? I'm thinking sp44 would be great if possible. latifasciata would probably be too much? Something not super hard to find. Thanks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi H.sp''44" has the bad habits to cross breed with any other vic species so it would be a better thing to not house it with H.aenneocolor. Try to choose a black and red fin species as N.greenwoodi, L.rubripinnis, H.sp"red tail sheller" or a black and orange one as P.igneopinis or L.xanthopteryx. theses are hard to find but H.latifasciatus would be great as well
xris


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Samaki. Do you think the dimensions are large enough for both aenocolor and latisfasciata work? HOw many males and females of each would work best? 1m and 5 or 6 f's of each?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

My thoughts is that it would be to small for 2 species. For one you can get away with it if you have a good amount of decor without taking up to much water volume.

I also believe that equal stocking work out well or even better for groups. 3m-5f is a good start or even a 4-4 ratio. You will find that the females will spawn with more than one male at a time, sometimes. If you have only one male he might try chasing after all the females at one time and never give them a chance to fertilize the eggs.

For a good breeding colony I always shooting for at least 3-4m and 4-5f to start with. You never know when one might get sick or get killed off. Best to have a few extra.


----------

